# Help - about surgery



## Dbpott (May 28, 2008)

I am trying to help out a student that is doing her extership with me and I really don't know to much about surgery. If you can just give some help on the icd-9 and cpt codes that would be great. 

PT. was admitted on Jan 10 for a planned surgical repair of left carotid artery stenosis. He was taken to the OR where Dr. S performed a thromboendarterectomy of the left carotid artery with patch graft. He was stable while in recovery and was transferred to the surgical ward when a bed was avablable. Dr. S stopped by to see the patient later in the evening on the 10th. He stopped the morning of the Jan 11 and noted that the patient was doing well and could be discharged later in the day. The PT was discharged home on the 11th with instructions to follow-up with Dr. S on the 18th. Need the ICD-9 and CPT codes for the following

Jan 10:
Jan11:


----------



## Treetoad (May 28, 2008)

All services would be global.  I would use diagnosis V58.73 (Aftercare following surgery of the circulatory system).


----------



## Dbpott (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure If I am still doing this right.

So on Jan 10th 35301-54, 35301-55 with a V58.73

then on Jan 11th just a hospital d/c 99238 with a V58.73


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 19, 2008)

The discharge for the 11th would be global to the surgical procedure the day before (90 day global period).


----------



## lisammy (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok Lets Start At The Begining The Correct Icd-9 Code For Carotid Stenosis Is 433.10 Or 433.11 Depending On If The Pt Had A Stroke.  
The Same Surgeon Preformed The Preop, Surgery And Post Op Care So The Only Cpt For The 10th Would Be 35301 No Modifier Needed. You Would Not Be Able To Bill For The Discharge Because It Has A 90 Day Global Period.  Hope This Helps


----------



## rcbaker (Oct 31, 2008)

*Jan 11-discharge*

i know the discharge is included in the global. if patient is being discharged on jan 11, would  code 99238?


----------

